# New York Strip Steak



## sqwib (Dec 17, 2013)

*New York Strip Steak*

 

My daughter was home from college for Christmas break and for her first meal home we always do a nice steak and potato dinner, must be the Irish in her.

The wife unit was off to the store and said, "London Broil" is on sale, I said, "absolutely not, look for rib-eye or Strip instead", well she comes home with some NY Strip... awesome.
 

The family request was for my Cheddar Bacon Twice Baked potato, I actually prefer the Ranch Bacon one I make, anyhow this time I used sour cream in the potato in place of the half and half... much better.

The kids have been loving these twice baked potatoes since I've been making them with my new Cuisinart Prep Plus Food Processor. 

And another family favorite is the Red Lobster Cheddar Bay Biscuit.
 

Its a good feeling when your kids are excited over you making dinner as opposed to ordering a pizza.

The more I cook meat on cast Iron, the more I prefer it over the grill.
 

 







_I just had to try out the new serving plate my Brother and SIL got me._
 

NY Strip
Twice Baked Bacon Cheddar Potato
Baked Potato, sour cream and Butter
Greens with Balsamic Vinegar
Red Lobster Cheddar Bay Biscuit 
Glass of wine
A few pics







 







 







 








Woohoo, my plate!


----------



## kc5tpy (Dec 18, 2013)

Hello SQWIB.  Black iron does add just a certain flavour, at least I think so.  Gotta love it.  Great lookin meal.  Keep Smokin!

Danny


----------



## chef willie (Dec 18, 2013)

Oh yeah...looks awesome. Just saw the market ad today...local market selling Strip roasts for 3.47 a pound......me thinks I'll be cutting some fat steaks off that chunk o'beef for future meals...Willie


----------



## leah elisheva (Dec 20, 2013)

What a spectacular time you must have enjoyed with your daughter and family over such incredible food! That looks terrific! Just absolutely terrific!!!!!! Cheers! - Leah


----------

